# Pokemon as fursona?



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

What's peoples opinion on pokemon as fursona? 
I really like goodra and want to make that my sona, but I also don't want people thinking I'm fake furry. 
Also is it considered unoriginal?? Goodra just ticks all the boxes for what I want in a fursona, but at the same time it feels kind of lazy to use it. 
Pls help I just want to be a gooey dragon


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 15, 2020)

Considering I've seen pokesonas around, they're fine to me. Doesn't make you fake. Is it original to use a pokemon? Maybe not, but my fursona species is a rat and that's not really original. If you want your fursona to be a goodra, go for it.


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Considering I've seen pokesonas around, they're fine to me. Doesn't make you fake. Is it original to use a pokemon? Maybe not, but my fursona species is a rat and that's not really original. If you want your fursona to be a goodra, go for it.


I didn't think of it like that o: Thank you for your thoughts! I feel a lot better about having goodra as fursona now ^^


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 15, 2020)

honeyglitter said:


> What's peoples opinion on pokemon as fursona?
> I really like goodra and want to make that my sona, but I also don't want people thinking I'm fake furry.
> Also is it considered unoriginal?? Goodra just ticks all the boxes for what I want in a fursona, but at the same time it feels kind of lazy to use it.
> Pls help I just want to be a gooey dragon


If it feels right, go with it. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise because if they do, it's their problem.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree (also Hai *is jolteon*), using a Pokemon is like using any other species to me. Not making any changes to a Pokemon is as unoriginal as just having a normal unchanged gray wolf in my opinion.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 15, 2020)

I feel that pokesonas are completely as valid as any other sona like why wouldn't they be really?


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 15, 2020)

Also nothing says you can't modify goodra either to suit your mental image.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2020)

honeyglitter said:


> What's peoples opinion on pokemon as fursona?
> I really like goodra and want to make that my sona, but I also don't want people thinking I'm fake furry.
> Also is it considered unoriginal?? Goodra just ticks all the boxes for what I want in a fursona, but at the same time it feels kind of lazy to use it.
> Pls help I just want to be a gooey dragon



Just my opinion, but if it's the Pokemon 100% unmodified, then it's basically cosplay. 
To make it a fursona of your own, it has to have some of your creativity in it I think. 

For example, I've seen some fursonas that are obviously influenced by Pikachu, but they added cool spins on it (a wolf in Pika's colouring and style). Looked cool, and was original. 

Otherwise might as well grab Bugs Bunny and say "That's my fursona now, he loves carrots and is from Brooklyn, but the west side. I call him 'Bugs Bonny' and he hates cars."  Just doesn't feel right...


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 15, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Just my opinion, but if it's the Pokemon 100% unmodified, then it's basically cosplay.
> To make it a fursona of your own, it has to have some of your creativity in it I think.
> 
> For example, I've seen some fursonas that are obviously influenced by Pikachu, but they added cool spins on it (a wolf in Pika's colouring and style). Looked cool, and was original.
> ...


It's not really exactly like that since a specific pokemon (say Pikachu) isn't exactly a character, but a template. It's just a fictional species, like Protogen, for example. A default pokemon doesn't feel like cosplay or copying a character to me. It feels more like if you just took any other animal species and changed nothing at all. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 15, 2020)

Poke sonas are fine, but even if you don't change the look, it would be good to give them a personality and perhaps a backstory of some kind, to show that they're a unique character, and not just a generic Poke type that acts and behaves the same way as the rest, and is no different then any other!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 15, 2020)

I have one that's like a weird hybrid between lugia and typhlosion with some random traits sprinkled in. Lol


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Just my opinion, but if it's the Pokemon 100% unmodified, then it's basically cosplay.
> To make it a fursona of your own, it has to have some of your creativity in it I think.
> 
> For example, I've seen some fursonas that are obviously influenced by Pikachu, but they added cool spins on it (a wolf in Pika's colouring and style). Looked cool, and was original.
> ...





Mambi said:


> Just my opinion, but if it's the Pokemon 100% unmodified, then it's basically cosplay.
> To make it a fursona of your own, it has to have some of your creativity in it I think.
> 
> For example, I've seen some fursonas that are obviously influenced by Pikachu, but they added cool spins on it (a wolf in Pika's colouring and style). Looked cool, and was original.
> ...


Oh I'm going to modify them! I'm planning to give them see through slime stomach so I can make small trinkets float in there. And the color scheme is going to be different.


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I have one that's like a weird hybrid between lugia and typhlosion with some random traits sprinkled in. Lol


That's really cool! Though I like how goodra looks so I'm not changing it too much. I like the round and squishy body it has.


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I have one that's like a weird hybrid between lugia and typhlosion with some random traits sprinkled in. Lol


That's really cool! Though I like how goodra looks so I'm not changing it too much. I like the round and squishy body it has.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 15, 2020)

It's okay to have a Pokemon for a fursona, but just make sure as others have said to make it different and not just the regular old thing with a hat on or something like that.

Here's my Pokesona for Pokemon-based things; it's a heavily modified Gardevior.






Let's just say I traded the dress/robes in for a cape. =P


----------



## cowboi (Apr 15, 2020)

I think people should be allowed to connect with what they want; what's the real problem of identifying as a skitty or a kitten, for example? Some of the traits of a pokemon may just strike someone and/or they may just identify with a certain design over another. (Isn't SSJ3Mewtwo a Mewtwo?)
And while I don't think it's mandatory you modify the pokemon, almost all of the same pokemon species look the same so it's cool to add your own personal twist. Heck. If all furries were *just* their animals, it'd just be some wolves, cats, dogs, etc. Oh and a sprinkling of a few random cows


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 15, 2020)

I mean, how is pokemon any different than an original species? Both don't exist in the real world and neither do dragons and unicorns. Be whatever you want to be!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I mean, how is pokemon any different than an original species? Both don't exist in the real world and neither do dragons and unicorns. Be whatever you want to be!



I think I'd argue that in this case that the reason why someone may be concerned above all else about this is that these are technically copyrighted property. As much as my gardevoir and other Pokemon characters are "interesting" creations in their own right, they're still technically based on a copyrighted creatures created by Nintendo/GAME FREAK. For some people, there's a fear of a cease and desist, for others it just shows that you lack originality (think about Sonic-inspired characters).

As for other mythical creatures, I'd argue it depends on how little they rely on other material. If you make your fursona a dragon, well it's just a dragon, but if they look like they came out of a Spyro/Skylanders game, then it may raise a few eyebrows, even if you just like the look of that style. Even something as simple as an orc would have to put up with being associated with a particular fantasy property (DnD, Warhammer, Warcraft, Elder Scrolls, etc.).


----------



## skurtak (Apr 15, 2020)

honeyglitter said:


> What's peoples opinion on pokemon as fursona?
> I really like goodra and want to make that my sona, but I also don't want people thinking I'm fake furry.
> Also is it considered unoriginal?? Goodra just ticks all the boxes for what I want in a fursona, but at the same time it feels kind of lazy to use it.
> Pls help I just want to be a gooey dragon


I don't get the point at all

Nothing matches with the fandom, like,  I don't get the link between pokemon and furry fandom

and , I mostly hate pokesona because THEY ARE JUST FANART BECAUSE HALF THE POKESONA USERS JUST HAVE A CHARIZARD CHARACTER WITH LITTERAly

0000000000000000000000000000 modifications /changes
 this is just fanart
That's my mind


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 15, 2020)

skurtak said:


> I don't get the point at all
> 
> Nothing matches with the fandom, like,  I don't get the link between pokemon and furry fandom
> 
> ...


Hate is kind of a strong word, wouldn't you say?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 15, 2020)

skurtak said:


> Nothing matches with the fandom, like, I don't get the link between pokemon and furry fandom



The furry fandom is all about anthromorphizing creatures, animals, and monsters. Pokemon has the monsters part.



skurtak said:


> and , I mostly hate pokesona because THEY ARE JUST FANART BECAUSE HALF THE POKESONA USERS JUST HAVE A CHARIZARD CHARACTER WITH LITTERAly
> 
> 0000000000000000000000000000 modifications /changes



I could argue that the general lack of originality isn't just unique to Pokemon. Hell, how many Badass McEdge wolves do we see everyday? Or how about all the pastel colored candids? How many lazy, grumpy bara bears? Or my personal favorite, how many dragons who are just big-time fetish mongers?


----------



## skurtak (Apr 18, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> The furry fandom is all about anthromorphizing creatures, animals, and monsters. Pokemon has the monsters part.
> 
> 
> 
> I could argue that the general lack of originality isn't just unique to Pokemon. Hell, how many Badass McEdge wolves do we see everyday? Or how about all the pastel colored candids? How many lazy, grumpy bara bears? Or my personal favorite, how many dragons who are just big-time fetish mongers?


I don't know much about these things you've quoted, dragons fetish mongers, etc
U're right, but I mean pokemon is more general than furry art imo


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 18, 2020)

Maybe it's more cosplay but I would totally rock Toxtricity given chance haha


----------



## Dexin (Apr 21, 2020)

From what I've seen it's totally acceptable to be a pokemon or digimon or whatever... I think most people wind up adding something to the pokemon/digimon to make them more recognizable as a sona (e.g., changing the color palette, giving them a tattoo, or even just giving them a bandana, etc.) But yeah, pokesonas are a thing.


----------

